# Compress multiple pictures?



## crusader6977 (Oct 26, 2006)

Hey,

which tool is the best to compress multiple pictures very easy?
I tried Advanced JPG Compressor, I dont like that, too much buttons in the GUI. I found a little tool which is called PicShrink from www.PicShrink.com 

Do you have experience with that tool? If yes, please let me know your suggestions. Its free for 100 uses, after that a watermark is shown in the pictures. I only use my photos private so its ok for me. Do you have any more cool software which can compress my files easily. I know that Photoshop and several photo programs do the same job, but I need a fast tool.

Think PicShrink will be a good choice, I will purchase it soon I think.

Thank you for your feedback.

Regards,

Crusader6977


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 26, 2006)

Try Gimp or Irfanview


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 26, 2006)

I use Infranview.

It's a great tool for re-sizing, re-naming and lots of other features.


----------

